# Tabacco-Karten online bestellen, wo?



## reiner (16. Januar 2004)

Hi,

weiß jemand, wo man die topographische Landkarten (Italien) von Tabacco online bestellen kann?

Servus

Reiner


----------



## Kleinblattagent (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo Reiner,

da ich ein ausgesprochener Tabacco-Karten-Fan bin, habe ich so ziemlich alles an Möglichkeiten abgegrast. Bin aber leider nicht so richtig fündig geworden.

Direkt online über einen Shop geht das wohl nur über www.dolomiti.it (wenn einer etwas anderes weiß, dann lasse er es mich bitte wissen)

Es gibt folgende Moglichkeiten:

1. Über die Mayersche Buchhandlung kann man die Karten bestellen. Dauert ca. 10 Tage und kosten 2 mehr als in Bella Italia.

2. Direkt bei Athesia ([email protected]) in Bozen bestellen. Einfach eine Email mit den gewünschen Exemplaren schreiben.
Dauert zwar auch etwas, aber so mache ich es immer, wenn ich einmal nicht gerade unten bin. Man bekommt dann eine Rechnung, wo man den Betrag dann aber auf ein Konto eines Deutschen Geldinstitutes direkt in Frankfurt überweisen kann.

3. Über den Dolomitenshop unter http://www.dolomiti.it/eng/shop/libri/sog.htm?id=946
Habe ich aber noch nichts bestellt.

Eine Übersicht aller Karten findest Du auf meiner Homepage unter:
http://www.kettelinks.de/Touren/Ronda_Extrema_2003/ronda_extrema_2003.html
Klicke auf eine Etappe und folge einfach dem Link über den Button "Karten"
Bist Du in der Übersicht, klicke auf die Maßstabsangabe, dann bekommst Du gleich noch eine grafische Übersicht aller Karten.

                Gruß

                    Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (16. Januar 2004)

reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand, wo man die topographische Landkarten (Italien) von Tabacco online bestellen kann?
> 
> ...



hi,
wird dir bei den angefuehrten preisen nicht gerade viel freude bereiten, aber onlinebestellung ist moeglich:

 http://www.omnimap.com/catalog/hiking/tabacco.htm 

michaels tip mit dolomiti ist in jedem fall um 50 % guenstiger. 

mein landkartenhauptlieferant ist die motzko buchhandlung in salzburg. 
ich komm da jeden tag vorbei und alle tabaccokarten sind im normalfall lagernd. ich hab mal die webseite fuer dich herausgesucht:

http://www.motzko.at/reise.htm 

jassu
manfred


----------



## Droppel (18. Januar 2004)

Das einfachste für euch erfolglose Sucher wäre eine Bestellung im Online-Shop des DAV. Unter Karten findet ihr z. Bsp. bei Südtirol alle Tabacco Karten ...



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## reiner (16. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mich entschieden, vor drei Wochen entschieden, beim Online-Shop von dolomiti.it zu bestellen. Der DAV hat leider keine 1:50000-Karten. Ich habe auch noch eine anderen Online-Moeglichkeit gefunden: www.landkartenhaus.de. Die haben zwar geringe Versandkosten aber jede Karte is 1 1/2 Euro teurer als bei dolomiti.it.

*Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht muss ich vor dolomiti.it warnen!!!*

Ich habe vor drei Wochen bestellt. Hier gabs schon Probleme, dass man die Bestellung nur auf den italienischen Seiten abschicken konnte. Bei englisch oder deutsch war ein HTML-Fehler.
Nach einer Woche haben sie mich informiert, dass die Ware abgeschickt wurde. Allerdings mit einer komplett anderen Preisberechnung. Die Karten waren alle 50 Cent teurer als im Online-Shop ausgewiesen. Und die Versandkosten waren doppelt so hoch, wie zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung im Online-Shop aufgelistet. Die Seite wurde in der Zwischenzeit auf die neuen Kosten geaendert.
Nach meiner Beschwerde wurde der Betrag zwar nach unten korrigiert, aber trotzdem wurde meine Kreditkarte bereits mit dem Ursprungsbetrag belastet und es erfolgte bis heute keine Rückgutschrift über die Differenz.
Und abgesehen davon sind die Karten zwei Wochen nach dem angeblichen Versandzeitpunkt immer noch nicht eingetroffen.

*Hätt ich doch bloß beim DAV bestellt?*

Servus

Reiner


----------



## Kleinblattagent (17. Februar 2004)

Gut zu wissen. Aber da kann ich leider wieder einmal nur sagen: "Das ist Bella Italia!" Ich habe es mir abgewöhnt mich darüber zu ärgern. Wegen der Lieferzeit würde ich mir noch keine Gedanken machen. Ich habe mir IGM-Karten für Sardinien bei Athesia bestellt. Die sagten mir das würde etwa 2 Wochen dauern. Nach 7 Wochen kam dann das Packet. Der Postweg von und nach Italien ist mit Vorsicht zu geniesen, besonders was die Beförderungsdauer angeht. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß die Karten noch auftauchen.

         Gruß

          Michael


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Februar 2004)

probierts mal hier:

www.Karten-Schrieb.de


----------



## RICO (19. Februar 2004)

bei uns in Köln, haben sie fast alle Karten, auch online:
http://www.gleumes.info/
falls Du sie im Onlineangebot nicht findest ruf dort an. 
Gruß RICO


----------



## misetta (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo! Die Tobacco Verlag, startet eine iPhone-App, wo man alle ihre Karten im digitalen Format sehen können. Dies ist die offizielle Website: http://tabaccomapp.com


----------



## 3cinos (6. Juli 2011)

Bei Freytag & Berndt bekommst Du alle Karten. online ? Telefonisch in jeden Fall. Kaufst > 30,-â¬, entfallen auch noch die Versandkosten!


----------

